# My fur babies are here!!!!



## tab (May 5, 2015)

I had to get them 5days earlier than planned. They are 3 1/2 weeks. And fun as can be. I was only getting two but I ended up with 3. Any advice on young ones will be great. 
Potter my brave one













Beasley the cuties[
ATTACH]208993[/ATTACH]
And the surprise 3rd one







All 3 boys


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Beasley didn't up load so here he is








I did book names and I need name ideas for my 3rd fella...


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh god. Tiny baby ratlings. They are the cutest.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Are they weaned? I don't know much about rats this young, but you may have to supplement them with formula? Maybe someone who knows more can answer that.


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Yes they are weaned and eating good which is great.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Adorasqueeee!


----------



## MelancholyMarionette (May 5, 2015)

I just love their teeny tails ><


----------

